# Pottenstein MTB Magazin 08/11 GPS Daten



## brand74 (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bis jetzt war ich erst einmal in der "fränkischen" Biken. Aber das soll sich ändern...

In der neusten Ausgabe vom MTB Magazin wird das Revier wieder mal beschrieben. Ich würde gerne demnächst eine 2-Tagestour machen und quasi Tour 1 (hellblau) Tour 2 (rot) und Tour 4 (braun) miteinander verbinden. Leider kann man dazu keine GPS Daten herunterladen. Für die Tour 1 habe ich schon eine passende gefunden.

Bräuchte noch die GPS Daten für:

Pottenstein-Oberailsfeld
Schönfeld-Rabenstein

Kann mir jemand helfen?!

Sportliche Grüße
Michael


----------



## otti44 (21. Juli 2011)

Wozu brauchst du denn überhaupt die GPS-Daten, Michael? Laut deiner Beschreibung gibt es eine rote, braune und blaue Tour, folglich werden die Strecken wohl auch entsprechend den Farben ausgeschildert sein. Fahr doch einfach den Täfelchen nach...

mfg Otti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bengasi-rookie (21. Juli 2011)

schreib doch mal claudio bei radioaktiv-bikeshop in pegnitz an. 
die verleihen gps-geräte und geben daher auch tipps und daten zu touren durch die fränkische.
da der besitzer des ladens quasi auf den fränkischen trails lebt und 
so ziemlich jeden jägersteig kennt, wär ich überrascht, wenn man da 
nicht was brauchbares abgreifen kann.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001850426456


----------



## brand74 (21. Juli 2011)

@bengasi-rookie:
Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Werde es mal bei Claudio probieren...


----------



## norman68 (21. Juli 2011)

radioaktiv-bikeshop haben doch sogar Touren auf ihrer Seite vielleicht sind deine da sogar dabei

http://www.radioaktiv-bikes.de/gps.asp


----------



## volker70 (21. Juli 2011)

Hier wird dir geholfen, zumindest für die Touren 1-4:
www.schiem-a-no.de

Gruß
Volker


----------

